# Discover Hong Kong



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Discover Hong Kong year 2006*










I started this thread cause I would like promote my city to every SSC forumer.

Anyway, Hong Kong is one city in Asia that I would recommend for you to visit. More than just the skyline, it is Asia's World City with a vibrant economy, streetlife, culture and lifestyle. It is also one of the best places to shop, dine and enjoy. It's a city for all ages and it offers alot of attractions for everyone to enjoy. 

For more info about HK, please visit this site 

http://www.discoverhongkong.com


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

From the website

Q & A 


Q: When is the best time to visit Hong Kong? 
A: Hong Kong is an all-year-round destination. It enjoys a mild climate from the middle of September to the end of February, while the weather from May to mid-September is rather warm and humid. Eighty per cent of Hong Kong's precipitation occurs between May and September, with August registering the highest rainfall. For a detailed weather forecast, please visit Hong Kong Observatory website. 


Q: Do I need a visa to visit Hong Kong? 
A: Visitors from most countries can enter Hong Kong without a visa for periods of seven days to six months, depending on nationality. Check with any Chinese embassy or consulate for the latest status. 


Q: Where is the best area to stay? 
A: Hong Kong is compact, so visitors are never too far from shopping and major sights. Hong Kong also has an excellent transportation system so visitors can easily reach other areas, no matter where they stay. Most hotels are located in the heart of the city, in Central, Wan Chai and Causeway Bay on Hong Kong Island and in Tsim Sha Tsui and Tsim Sha Tsui East in Kowloon. There are also a growing number of resort-style hotels in the New Territories that offer relaxing alternatives. 


Q: Is local transportation easily accessible? 
A: Public transportation via bus, ferry or train is efficient, relatively inexpensive and user-friendly. The system covers extension areas of Hong Kong with signs in English and Chinese. 


Q: Will I be expected to pay tips? 
A: Most restaurants will levy a 10 per cent service charge but waiters will expect to be given some loose change. Restaurants that don't add a service charge will expect a 10 per cent tip. However, tipping is left to your discretion. Bellboys, porters, restroom attendants and taxi drivers will happily accept loose change. 



Q: Will I be able to use my electrical equipment in Hong Kong? 
A: The standard electrical voltage in HK is 220 volts AC, 50HZ, so you will need an adaptor for your 100-volt appliances and electrical equipment.The majority of electrical outlets in Hong Kong take a three-pronged plug. You can buy an inexpensive adaptor for your equipment when you arrive in Hong Kong. 


Q: Where can I get Internet Access in Hong Kong? 
A: Most hotels have Internet access. You can also access the Internet for free at many coffee shops, large shopping malls, major MTR stations and public libraries in town. For people bringing their laptops to Hong Kong, Wireless Broadband service is common at major shopping malls and coffee shops. If you use a modem, note that the BT system using in Hong Kong will gradually be replaced by the RJ system. If you are still using the BT plug, you can buy a BT–RJ adaptor in Hong Kong to solve the connection problem. 


Q: Is Hong Kong safe for the visitor? 
A: Yes, Hong Kong is one of the safest cities in the world even at night, when people may walk alone with confidence. 


Q: Is English widely spoken? 
A: Very widely spoken. There will be no problems in communicating with people in most hotels, restaurants and even some taxis.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong's Lesser Known Attractions *

It's easy to get a list of the same popular attractions over and over again from travel guides and the tourism boards. Here are some of the less unique attractions in Hong Kong that may interest architecture fans and urban planners.

1. Hong Kong International Airport 
Designed by Sir Norman Foster, it is currently the world's largest airport terminal building. I suggest leaving more time for check-in so you can explore the terminal once you pass immigration. If you're an aviation fan, leave about an hour to walk around the length of the terminal to spot airplanes. HKIA is a popular destination for mainland carriers, and there are a lot of long-haul jets from Europe, North America, Africa, and the rest of Asia.










2. Tram Ride to the Residential Areas 
While the tourism board and numerous guidebooks will recommend taking a tram ride as part of any typical Hong Kong trip, I suggest taking the tram further out from the CBD to the residential areas to the west and east. Start with the west - trams to _Kennedy Town_. You will pass a corridor in Western district that specializes in selling traditional Chinese herbs and foods called 'hoi mei'.










There is a lot of grit in this area as well.










3. Riding the Bus 
Hong Kong gets quite hot in the summer - it is very humid and walking outside gets very uncomfortable. Instead of walking to see the city, take a bus instead. On Hong Kong Island, Route _2_ runs along the tram line, _6_ goes to Stanley, and definitely take _15_ to the Peak. In Kowloon. take _8_ for a west-east tour of Tsim Sha Tsui, and most of the other single-digit routes run along Nathan Road from the Star Ferry terminus. 










Hong Kong's bus companies have bought a lot of new buses in the past few years. Bus spotting is a popular hobby in Hong Kong. Perhaps you'll see a youngster with a tripod on the street snapping pictures of your bus passing through.

4. Fishing Villages
There are a lot of fishing villages around Hong Kong. Some of the big ones are Tai O and Lei Yue Mun. However, these are tourist traps and prices are quite high. I recommend going to _Po Toi O_, which is a little far away but much quieter and smaller. 










5. Hiking
Hong Kong has a lot of hiking trails. For a good exercise, try the one linking Sok Kwu Wan and Yung Shue Wan on Lamma Island. It takes about an hour and a half and has a good mix of level and hilly terrain. If you want to take a break in between, the trail passes by a beach. I notice a lot of Westerners living and hiking on this island.



















6. Grit
For all those who love to see grit, Hong Kong has a lot of them, but quiet a few won't survive as redevelopment pushes through. If you're in Hong Kong in the near future, visit _Lee Tung Street_ in Wan Chai, otherwise known as Wedding Card Street. It was set up a few decades ago as a bunch of printing houses specializing in wedding card production, but has been earmarked for redevelopment. You will see the Urban Renewal Authority's signs on most of the buildings but residents have plastered banners and signs of protest.



















See it before it gets torn down.

The heart of _Kwun Tong_ has just been earmarked for redevelopment. This area is very gritty, and has some really old buildings.










Walk along the streets and notice the abundance of street level activity. Kwun Tong is still a very vibrant residential community.










7. Lunch at Hopewell 
_Hopewell Centre_ offers cheap lunches at their top-floor revolving restaurant. Don't expect too much from the food, but for the price you're paying, it's cheaper than paying to go up an observation deck in another Western city.




























8. Commuter Ferries 
Other than the Star Ferry and ferries to the outlying islands, try either the _Kwun Tong - North Point_ or _Kowloon City - North Point_ ferries. They give a nice perspective to the skyline on the east side of Victoria Harbour.










9. Skylobbies 
Bank of China and Central Plaza have skylobbies that are open to the public. The Hong Kong Monetary Authority's libary at 2 IFC is also open to the public. For 2 IFC, register on the street-level lobby first to get a tag. For the others, you can go straight up to the skylobby.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Another is taking bus 6 from Central to Stanley. It's a roller coaster like ride


----------



## MusaafiR78 (Feb 22, 2006)

I love your posts...


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

i wanna go to hong kong so bad :-[


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

MusaafiR78 said:


> I love your posts...
> Is it difficult to find a job in art domain?
> Have you any informations about postgraduate schooling in H.K. in Fine Arts
> drawing,printmaking and painting for foreigner students?
> ...


Hong Kong is one of the most creative places in Asia for visual communication and there are alot of jobs in this city for you field. I happen to be in the same field as well 

There are several colleges that offer fine arts for post graduates but I would recommend The Hong Kong Polytechnique University or The University Of Hong Kong. 

Here are their websites

*University of Hong Kong (Fine Arts Department)*
http://www.fa.hku.hk/index_flash.html

*Hong Kong Polytechnique University School Of Design*
http://www.sd.polyu.edu.hk/


----------



## Nebraska (Feb 22, 2006)

very nice 
great honk kong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

MusaafiR78 said:


> I love your posts...
> Is it difficult to find a job in art domain?
> Have you any informations about postgraduate schooling in H.K. in Fine Arts
> drawing,printmaking and painting for foreigner students?
> ...


Hong Kong's art industry is small. However, there are opportunities in fashion design. There is a push to make Hong Kong a major fashion design centre since it is already a major clothing exporter. 

Fashion Design : http://my.tdctrade.com/more.asp?group_id=P009
The Hong Kong Academy for Performing Arts : http://www.hkapa.edu/


----------



## MusaafiR78 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank you so much friends 
What do you do in life?


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Pleasant to see these nice shots , and hope this thread to spread.....


----------



## jdooz121 (Feb 16, 2006)

great pitures


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Culture & Heritage Celebration - An 18-Day showcase of Ancient Chinese Festivals in Hong Kong*

http://www.discoverhongkong.com/eng/showtime/mega/chc.jhtml

A non-stop culture and heritage celebration awaits you in Hong Kong from 20 April to 7 May 2006. So come and experience a lifetime of Chinese traditional culture packed into one visit, with festivities at every turn! 



















The patron of seafarers, Tin Hau has over 70 temples dedicated to her in Hong Kong. Thousands of worshippers turn out at the biggest temples for the colourful birthday celebrations, giving thanks for the past year and praying for safety, security, fine weather and full nets during the coming year.



















You can participate in the bathing rituals celebrating the Birthday of Lord Buddha, when thousands of followers flock to the Po Lin Monastery in the shadow of the world's tallest outdoor seated bronze Buddha.



















The week's festivities culminate with spectacular processions (on 5 and 6 May) in which youngsters dressed as mythological figures, and held aloft on hidden rods, appear to float above the heads of the crowd. The parade ends at a temple where men and women clamber up a tower covered in buns to grab as many 'lucky' ones as possible off the top!



















Another deity revered by seafarers, Tam Kung has a following unique to Hong Kong. A colourful parade is a feature of the birthday celebrations.

Whenever you visit during this period, you'll find all the festivals fully explained in a fascinating recreation of an ancient Temple Fair, located alongside the Central Ferry Piers on Hong Kong Island. Some celebrations can be reached by ferry, while nearby transport links can get you to the others.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

What trip in HK would be without checking out the Symphony Of Lights 










*A Symphony of Lights*

http://www.discoverhongkong.com/eng/showtime/lighting/index.jhtml

This spectacular multimedia show, already named the “World’s Largest Permanent Light and Sound Show" by Guinness World Records, has been expanded to involve 33 key buildings on both sides of Victoria Harbour.

The brand-new show creates an all-round vision of coloured lights, laser beams and searchlights performing a stunning, unforgettable spectacle synchronised to music and narration that celebrates the energy, spirit and diversity of Hong Kong.

There are five main themes - Awakening, Energy, Heritage, Partnership and the finale, Celebration. On festive days, special pyrotechnic displays launched from the middle of the harbour add extra sparkle to the show. 

For the best view of A Symphony of Lights, take a harbour cruise or head to the waterfront promenades on either side of Victoria Harbour*. The show, organised by Tourism Commission, is a must-see event on any visit to Hong Kong.

A Symphony of Lights*

This spectacular multimedia show, already named the “World’s Largest Permanent Light and Sound Show" by Guinness World Records, has been expanded to involve 33 key buildings on both sides of Victoria Harbour.
The brand-new show creates an all-round vision of coloured lights, laser beams and searchlights performing a stunning, unforgettable spectacle synchronised to music and narration that celebrates the energy, spirit and diversity of Hong Kong.

There are five main themes - Awakening, Energy, Heritage, Partnership and the finale, Celebration. On festive days, special pyrotechnic displays launched from the middle of the harbour add extra sparkle to the show. 

For the best view of A Symphony of Lights, take a harbour cruise or head to the waterfront promenades on either side of Victoria Harbour*. The show, organised by Tourism Commission, is a must-see event on any visit to Hong Kong.

Dates: Nightly
Time: 8 pm 

*Vantage Points:	

1.	Along the Avenue of Stars on the Tsim Sha Tsui waterfront promenade 
2.	On the waterfront promenade outside the Golden Bauhinia Square in Wan Chai 
3.	Aboard a harbour cruise**

Enquiries:	+852 2508 1234
Website: http://www.tourism.gov.hk/symphony 

Notes: Spectators can listen to the show's music and English narration live at the Avenue of Stars and the promenade outside the Golden Bauhinia Square in Wan Chai every Monday, Wednesday and Friday night, and on radio every night on 103.4FM along the harbour front or by calling 35 665 665 (usual service charges apply). 

# When Tropical Cyclone Warning Signal No.3 or above or Red/Black Rainstorm Warning Signal is issued at or after 3pm on the Show day, the Show will be suspended. No show will be staged even if the Signal is removed before 8pm on that day. The show may also be suspended in emergencies without prior notice.

** For ferry tours, contact a travel agent, hotel tour desk or the HKTB multilingual Visitor Hotline 2508 1234.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Eco-Tourism*

Sha Chau & Lung Kwu Chau Marine Park 
http://parks.afcd.gov.hk/newmarine/event/scmarine/eng/index.html




























Hong Kong is located on the eastern edge of the Pearl estuary. The yearly average river discharge is 326,000 million carrying 94,550 tonnes of sediment with an average of 0.12-0.13 kg discharge. As such the water quality in western Hong Kong is strongly influenced by the Pearl River.

The hydrology of the estuary varies seasonally. In the dry season it is typically uniform around the Sha Chau and Lung Kwu Chau Marine Park, with salinities in the range 25 - 32 parts per thousand (ppt). In the wet season, however, the waters around the Marine Park have lower salinity (10 - 24 ppt).

This estuarine environment is an important nursery ground for coastal and oceanic fish and shellfish, as well as an important feeding ground for the Chinese White Dolphin.

The Sha Chau and Lung Kwu Chau Marine Park is situated in the open waters of the western part of Hong Kong, north west of the International Airport at Chek Lap Kok. It covers a sea area of about 1,200 hectares. The marine boundary is demarcated by five marker buoys whilst the landward boundary follows the high water mark along the coastline of the three islands. 










The western waters of Hong Kong, especially Sha Chau, Lung Kwu Chau and North Lantau, are important habitats for the *Chinese White Dolphin*. The distribution of the dolphins is related to the freshwater input from the Pearl River. The majority of dolphin sighting appears to be on the eastern coast of Lung Kwu Chau; at the northwest and southwestern tips of Lung Kwu Chau; in the waters between these points; and near the north east and south west coast of Sha Chau. The estimated abundance of dolphins in Hong Kong waters ranges from 88 in spring to 145 in summer with an average group size of 4.

The oldest Chinese White Dolphin found in Hong Kong was 33 years old. They are born at about 100 cm in length and grow to a maximum of about 270 cm. The colour pattern of the Chinese White Dolphins varies with development stage. Calves are dark grey in colour which lightens with age. Adult female dolphins are usually pink while adult males may retain some grey spots. The pink colour is due to the proximity of blood capillaries to the body surface.


----------



## MusaafiR78 (Feb 22, 2006)

I hope to come in H.K. in september '96.
...can't wait :carrot: kay:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

MusaafiR78 said:


> I hope to come in H.K. in september '96.
> ...can't wait :carrot: kay:


I would recommend visiting HK between the last week of September and the second week of October. You got National Day and Mid Autumn Festival


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

National Day? Avoid these holidays. There are a lot of mainland Chinese swamping Hong Kong's tourist attractions. The last thing you want is to wait in line for everything. Come during the non-peak season.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> National Day? Avoid these holidays. There are a lot of mainland Chinese swamping Hong Kong's tourist attractions. The last thing you want is to wait in line for everything. Come during the non-peak season.


I was more thinking about the fireworks than the no. of mainlanders 

Well if not, National Day, Mid Autumn Fes. is more recommendable


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> I was more thinking about the fireworks than the no. of mainlanders
> 
> Well if not, National Day, Mid Autumn Fes. is more recommendable


The Disneyland fiasco is still fresh in people's minds. It's not worth competing against the deluge of tourists during the week-long holidays in China. It already costs more to book hotels, let alone risk wasting time in line trying to see the attractions.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Eco-Tourism*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The place looks absolutely awesome! :drool:


----------



## littleeyes (Feb 13, 2006)

Hong Kong is beautiful, wonderful, magnify, I love Symphony Of Lights!!!!


----------



## littleeyes (Feb 13, 2006)

I congratulate them to have the best skyline in the world!!!!


----------



## MusaafiR78 (Feb 22, 2006)

:cheers1:


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

I highly recommend the Tram, but it is important to get a seat up front on the top level, or you miss most of the view.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Tazmaniadevil said:


> I highly recommend the Tram, but it is important to get a seat up front on the top level, or you miss most of the view.


Good suggestion but if you want a bigger chance of getting the front seat on the top level, I suggest taking it in Kennedy Town   

Anyway, there are still the old trams that you can rent which are specially for tourists or private functions. You don't just the top level but you have alot of privacy.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The trams are usually not crowded outside the rush hours and around lunch. It's easy to get a front row or back row seat with a window view outside the main downtown areas.


----------



## AG (Sep 12, 2002)

Tazmaniadevil said:


> I highly recommend the Tram, but it is important to get a seat up front on the top level, or you miss most of the view.


Not neccesary. I got some good views from the far rear at the top of the trams. I took this video from the back of one:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1445491107138421730


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Another thing worth mentioning are the monkeys that you can see on Victoria Peak.

More often than not if you take a stroll around the Peak, there will be mountain monkeys that will greet you.

Edit: It's true. I have not gone crazy/


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

A certain spot if you want see monkeys are the Lady Maclehose camp in Sai Kung.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> A certain spot if you want see monkeys are the Lady Maclehose camp in Sai Kung.


Isn't Maclehose a trail? The only camp I know in that area is Po Leung Kuk.

Anyway, there's a hiking trail in the peak near Tsing Yi and I saw some monkeys there. The trail is by the road that goes from Shatin to Tsing Yi.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Wonderful place


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Hong Kong's Trails *
http://www.afcd.gov.hk/parks/trails/Eng/hiking/index.htm


----------



## glitz_boy (Feb 25, 2006)

would it be difficult for us if we cant speak guangdong hua?

ngo m chi toe hohoho ^^


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

English is an official language in Hong Kong. Communication shouldn't be a problem. It might be hard to speak to seniors in English, but the younger generation is aware of the language since it is a language of instruction in schools.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Isn't Maclehose a trail? The only camp I know in that area is Po Leung Kuk.


Yea that's probably it - I always knew it as the Maclehose camp....


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

WANCH said:


> From the website
> 
> Q: Is English widely spoken?
> A: Very widely spoken. There will be no problems in communicating with people in most hotels, restaurants and even some taxis.


It's true that it's widely spoken, but in a funny Cantonese way  And the British influence in their English accent is minimal, instead most people their prefer American accents or Canadian accents. Rural British accents--- never heard from Asian but some Middle-class older Brits still speak like those in Britain.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> English is an official language in Hong Kong. Communication shouldn't be a problem. It might be hard to speak to seniors in English, but the younger generation is aware of the language since it is a language of instruction in schools.


It's strange that as a former British colony, those younger generation are speaking English more like Americans rather than Brits.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Not really. There are a lot of British-educated students in HK. Traditional British hobbies are still alive and well, such as horse-racing and bus spotting. Many senior civil servants speak with a British accent.


----------

